# fare casetta



## Perpleja

Me interesa saber el significado de "fare casetta", en un contexto de relaciones amorosas. Gracias.


----------



## infinite sadness

Necessiterebbe più contesto, non ho mai sentito dire a nessuno in vita mia quella espressione.


----------



## Perpleja

infinite sadness said:


> Necessiterebbe più contesto, non ho mai sentito dire a nessuno in vita mia quella espressione.



El contexto es: Giulia scopre che lui non aveva la fidanzata, lei, e delle amanti, come tanti, ma altre "fidanzate", con cui magari "fare casetta".

Gracias por tu atención.


----------



## Perpleja

El contexto es: Giulia scopre che lui non aveva la fidanzata, lei, e delle amanti, come tanti, ma altre "fidanzate", con cui magari "fare casetta".
Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non comprendo il significato, forse è un'espressione usata in qualche regione.


----------



## Perpleja

Yo tampoco he encontrado el significado de esta expresión en ningún sitio. Al estar entre comillas puede ser sentido figurado, tal vez "construir un nido", pero no se adapta al personaje masculino, que es un _serial lover_.
Gracias de nuevo por tu atención.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sé que existe esta expresión en mexicano: la casa chica. Se usa para referirse a un hombre casado que tiene un segundo hogar con su(s) amante(s).
Más o menos equivale a "casetta", pequeña casa. 
Pero en italiano no existe, por lo menos a nivel general.


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> Non comprendo il significato, forse è un'espressione usata in qualche regione.



in pratica... significa "fare carte", avere un flirt


----------



## infinite sadness

Quindi, in qualche area o regione italiana esiste?


----------



## ursu-lab

One1 said:


> in pratica... significa "fare carte", avere un flirt


Fare carte? Cosa vuol dire?
Quindi "fare casetta" significa "fare il cascamorto con altre donne"? In che regione?


----------



## One1

ursu-lab said:


> Fare carte? Cosa vuol dire?
> Quindi "fare casetta" significa "fare il cascamorto con altre donne"? In che regione?



"fare carte con", usato in *C*ampania e, credo, anche in *P*uglia.


----------



## Yulan

Perpleja said:


> El contexto es: Giulia scopre che lui non aveva la fidanzata, lei, e delle amanti, come tanti, ma altre "fidanzate", con cui magari "fare casetta".
> Gracias por tu respuesta.


 

Ciao a tutti 

Nemmeno il contesto è un granchè dal punto di vista della lingua italiana. 
E' una traduzione da qualche altra lingua? 
Magari così si riesce a capire il significato dell'espressione.

Ciao


----------



## Lynn1981

"fare casetta" io l'ho sentito... è un po' difficile da spiegare, è come dire "far finta di avere una casa". 
Nel contesto, mi sembra di capire che l'uomo in questione non aveva una fidanzata, Giulia, più varie amanti, ma aveva diverse donne, tutte trattate come fidanzate più o meno ufficiali. Ha senso?


One1 said:


> "fare carte con", usato in campania e, credo, anche in puglia.


*S*ono napoletana e non l'ho mai sentito utilizzato con questo significato


----------



## Amylynn

Ma sì!! Io l'ho sentita molto questa espressione! Mia mamma la usa spesso...
_Fare casetta_ è un modo dolce per esprimere tutto quello che comporta avere una casa, e prendersene cura.. 
L'immagine è un po' quella della classica casalinga attenta che ama la casa e svolge tutte le faccende domestiche con estremo amore e devozione...
Ho reso l'idea??


----------



## delenda1

Nel contesto mi pare di capire che il protagonista non ha una fidanzata principale e poi tante amanti secondarie con cui la tradisce, ma che piuttosto ha una serie di fidanzate principali in contemporanea con cui e' equamente serio e con cui "gioca a casetta". 
Credo si intenda "fa casetta" qui come quando si e' adolescenti, e mamma e papa' ti lasciano casa per un paio di giorni e tu ci porti il fidanzato/fidanzata e giochi a casetta per quei giorni. Cioe' giochi a fare la storia seria, a far finta di essere sposati. Almeno, cosi' lo interpretavo quando sentivo l'espressione...


----------



## One1

Lynn1981 said:


> *S*ono napoletana e non l'ho mai sentito utilizzato con questo significato



Mmm, molto strano. Ho scritto Campania, però, non c'è mica solo Napoli


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

fare casetta non mi pare un'espressione italiana, sembra una traduzione, esiste l'espressione 'metter su casa' o anche 'metter su famiglia' che significano creare un nucleo familiare....


----------



## Blechi

Amylynn said:


> Ma sì!! Io l'ho sentita molto questa espressione! Mia mamma la usa spesso...
> _Fare casetta_ è un modo dolce per esprimere tutto quello che comporta avere una casa, e prendersene cura..
> L'immagine è un po' quella della classica casalinga attenta che ama la casa e svolge tutte le faccende domestiche con estremo amore e devozione...
> Ho reso l'idea??


 
Una curiosità: di che regioe è tua madre? Grazie. E' per completare l'informazione.


----------



## gatogab

One1 said:


> "fare carte con", usato in *C*ampania e, credo, anche in _*P*uglia_.


 
¿Podrías indicarme la fuente de esa información?
Estoy curioso por saberlo, ya que vivo desde hace  años en Puglia y nunca la he escuchado.
Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

È strano, dopo quasi una ventina di post, non abbiamo ancora capito se e dove si usa "fare casetta" (e pure "fare carte" )  in alcune zone d'Italia e soprattutto cosa vuol dire di preciso. 
Dire una regione è molto vago perché si sa che le varianti dialettali sono spesso limitate all'ambito provinciale (i modi di dire in bolognese al massimo arrivano fino a Modena, ma sicuramente hanno ben poco in comune con il parmigiano e niente con il piacentino).


----------



## vale_new

ursu-lab said:


> È strano, dopo quasi una ventina di post, non abbiamo ancora capito se e dove si usa "fare casetta" (e pure "fare carte" ) in alcune zone d'Italia e soprattutto cosa vuol dire di preciso.
> Dire una regione è molto vago perché si sa che le varianti dialettali sono spesso limitate all'ambito provinciale (i modi di dire in bolognese al massimo arrivano fino a Modena, ma sicuramente hanno ben poco in comune con il parmigiano e niente con il piacentino).


 
mi sa che è un regionalismo, o meglio 'provincialismo', personalmente mai sentita nel Centro Italia (ma neanche in Lombardia o al Sud)....


----------



## gatogab

Desgraciadamente mi ignorancia en gramática, sintaxis y esas cosas de estudiosos no me deja ubicarme en esa jungla de "*comas"* que trae el contexto.
Sin embargo con mi pasión por los dialectos del sur de Italia, sus modismos, el origen campesino de muchos modos de decir por esta zonas, jamás me he topado con "* fare casetta* "


----------



## vale_new

fare cassetta ha un significato, fare casetta uhmmmm


----------



## One1

gatogab said:


> ¿Podrías indicarme la fuente de esa información?
> Estoy curioso por saberlo, ya que vivo desde hace  años en Puglia y nunca la he escuchado.
> Gracias.


Fonte: ragazze pugliesi che conosco


----------



## vale_new

pugliesi? chiedi a loro e scrivilo nel forum così capiamo che intendevano


----------



## vale_new

aggiornamento, pare che si usi per dire mettere su casa, creare una famiglia


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> *Amici,
> 
> emerge chiaramente dai vostri interventi l'assoluta incertezza circa il significato dell'espressione "fare casetta".
> Vi consiglio, se interessati, ad aprire una discussione nel forum Solo Italiano e, una volta chiarito il significato in italiano, potremo riaprire questa discussione per tentare una traduzione appropriata.
> 
> Vi ringrazio per la comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

